# DESPERATE TO FIND: paddy



## SpottyRosie (23 June 2013)

hello all, I used to work at a stables, and look after a 17.1hh thoroughbred named paddy. if anyone knows a dealer called Mickey Wild, apparently from chester or somewhere, or any horse dealer named mickey , please PM me as paddy was sent to a 'Mickey' just a year ago and I am seeking to find him  many thanks


----------



## FionaM12 (23 June 2013)

I googled Mickey Wild and it lead me to this:

http://www.yell.com/biz/h-wild-and-sons-chester-4367161


----------



## SpottyRosie (23 June 2013)

thanks for the link ive been searching for ages and haven't found a thing! any more people, please? im getting desperate lol


----------



## FionaM12 (23 June 2013)

SpottyRosie said:



			thanks for the link ive been searching for ages and haven't found a thing! any more people, please? im getting desperate lol 

Click to expand...

Have you tried phoning the number on the link? If it's not too long agao, they might be prepared to tell you where they sold Paddy to.

How long ago was it that he was sold on? Have you any photos of him? Someone here might recognise him.


----------



## SpottyRosie (23 June 2013)

it was a year ago this month I believe, hes so easy to recognise if someone knows him, ill make a separate post about it I think and put some good pics up, thanks for your help


----------



## FionaM12 (23 June 2013)

There's no harm in writing a polite letter to the dealer, enclosing a letter/postcard (stamped) to be passed on to Paddy's new owners saying you'd like to know how he is and could perhaps tell them some things about his past.

The dealer might refuse or bin it, but what have you to lose?


----------



## SpottyRosie (23 June 2013)

Paddy, bought from Ireland and should be around 11-13 years of age. 17.1HH, dark bay with a small star on forehead, white scars on fetlocks on front legs and hinds, sarcoid on underside of neck, half way down. weaves and bites. scarring also on wither. double mane, dope on a rope, had special natural balance shoes on fronts, at time of being sold, he was recovering from a pulled tendon in front right leg, so had shaved tendon area and swollen tendon also. gelding. sent to a dealer named mickey on 28/06/2013.

below are pictures. this horse is amazing, he will jump anything but struggles to pick up right canter lead on right rein. absolute dream to ride, but does hold head low. 

Any information or if you know this horse, please message me, I just want to know hes being cared for!


----------



## SpottyRosie (23 June 2013)

Paddy, bought from Ireland and should be around 11-13 years of age. 17.1HH, dark bay with a small star on forehead, white scars on fetlocks on front legs and hinds, sarcoid on underside of neck, half way down. weaves and bites. scarring also on wither. double mane, dope on a rope, had special natural balance shoes on fronts, at time of being sold, he was recovering from a pulled tendon in front right leg, so had shaved tendon area and swollen tendon also. gelding. sent to a dealer named mickey on 28/06/2013.

below are pictures. this horse is amazing, he will jump anything but struggles to pick up right canter lead on right rein. absolute dream to ride, but does hold head low. 

Any information or if you know this horse, please message me, I just want to know hes being cared for! 













http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v80me9&s=5

winter coat:






summer coat:


----------



## shergar (24 June 2013)

The link H Wild was Mickey,s dad , ring that number on the link ,and ask for Mickey ,I am sure he will help you if he had Paddy.


----------



## SpottyRosie (24 June 2013)

thank you x


----------



## SpottyRosie (24 June 2013)

just rung them, I do believe it is the right dealer, but he was out so ive given them my number to see if he might call me back, the lady said she thinks he keeps records so, fingers crossed. I just want to find my boy!


----------

